# lets see some dump truck pics with plows



## toroplowman (Dec 27, 2010)

Lets See Some Dump Truck,Pickup Pics With Plows And Spreaders ON.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

IDOCTORTREES;1269442 said:


>


That lisence plate is awesome Thumbs Up


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

This is my uncle's 1991 Ford L9000 with a 300hp CAT and 8LL transmition. It has a plow, wing and a front dump sander. He only uses it to plow and sand. But, this Summer he mite use it to haul his equipment trailer and haul a little bit of gravel once in a while.


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

My 08 F-550 and 04 F-350


----------



## toroplowman (Dec 27, 2010)

Very Nice Trucks!


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

*few shots*

































just a few shotsof our 650s

we have 5 650 with 10' fishers and torwell spreaders and also each has a 1,000 gallon liquid system for pre-treatments

ussmileyflag


----------



## RLS (Jul 13, 2010)

Top Dog.....very nice! very very nice!


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks good luck to you


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Those spreaders are Fucillo HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

Stik208;1270996 said:


> Those spreaders are Fucillo HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE.


ok BILLY lol


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Part of my uncle's fleet. He has another single axle International, a International wheeler, a single axle Ford L8000 and a single axle GMC Topkick all with plows, wings and sanders. Plus he has a Ford L9000 dump truck and a Ford LTL 9000 dump truck.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Will looks like your uncle has quite the fleet, is that his sand pile in the background?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Top Dog;1270806 said:


> thanks good luck to you


What motors are u running in the f 650's?

We have a f 650 also running a 10 ft mc. Works great. It has the 7.3


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1271365 said:


> Hey Will looks like your uncle has quite the fleet, is that his sand pile in the background?


Ya, they (my uncle and his brother) have quite a fleet. They have an excavation buisnes in the Summer and plow in the Winter. That is the sand pile in the back ground. There isn't much sand now. They have to be careful they don't dig into the gravel bank behind it. But, they won't have to worry about that next year becouse Belgrade is building a salt shed this Summer. The salt shed will be so nice, no more scalping the sand before you load it in the truck.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

mercer_me;1271377 said:


> Ya, they (my uncle and his brother) have quite a fleet. They have an excavation buisnes in the Summer and plow in the Winter. That is the sand pile in the back ground. There isn't much sand now. They have to be careful they don't dig into the gravel bank behind it. But, they won't have to worry about that next year becouse Belgrade is building a salt shed this Summer. The salt shed will be so nice, no more scalping the sand before you load it in the truck.


Ohh cool! My aunt rents a camp in belgrade every yr so I usually go down once a yr. Just watched one of your videos, pretty cool!

P.S. You'd definately have to pay a girl to ride in the plow truck in a bikini haha


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1271382 said:


> Ohh cool! My aunt rents a camp in belgrade every yr so I usually go down once a yr. Just watched one of your videos, pretty cool!
> 
> P.S. You'd definately have to pay a girl to ride in the plow truck in a bikini haha


Ya, I don't se that happening any time soon. But, I can all ways hope. Thumbs Up

When you come downthis Summer you should let me know. Maybe we can meet up.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

My 6500 that I sold last year


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

hlntoiz;1271406 said:


> My 6500 that I sold last year
> 
> View attachment 96331


Nice truck. The plow is a little to small for that truck IMO. I have sean GMC 4500s anf F-450s with bigger plows then that.


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

mercer_me;1271407 said:


> Nice truck. The plow is a little to small for that truck IMO. I have sean GMC 4500s anf F-450s with bigger plows then that.


bigger than 11 feet on a 450? thats a blizzard 8611


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

PlatinumService;1271415 said:


> bigger than 11 feet on a 450? thats a blizzard 8611


It's an 11' with with a 9' wing on the F-450.


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

so 2 plows?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

PlatinumService;1271532 said:


> so 2 plows?


Ya, a regular front plow and a side wing. It's set up like this truck. Just a with a little bit smaller gear.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

brad96z28;1271368 said:


> What motors are u running in the f 650's?
> 
> We have a f 650 also running a 10 ft mc. Works great. It has the 7.3


2 cats
2 cummings
1 inertnational (its the 6.0 stroker)

have had no issues knock on wood


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Top Dog;1271556 said:


> 2 cats
> 2 cummings
> 1 inertnational (its the 6.0 stroker)
> 
> have had no issues knock on wood


Wich engine do you like the best? How much horse power do them trucks have? I know alot of the Topkicks have small CAT engines and are under-powered.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

mercer_me;1271559 said:


> Wich engine do you like the best? How much horse power do them trucks have? I know alot of the Topkicks have small CAT engines and are under-powered.


I personally have only driven one of the cummings trucks but my guys like all of them and have not complained about any of them being under powered so i guess they have not found any issues


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

mercer_me;1271551 said:


> Ya, a regular front plow and a side wing. It's set up like this truck. Just a with a little bit smaller gear.


i understand what you meant. so why would you compare 2 plows to 1 plow?

i take it the 2 plow system is most practical for commercial plowing?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice trucks everbody. Hlntoiz, i love the paint job on your trucks.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

mercer_me;1271407 said:


> Nice truck. The plow is a little to small for that truck IMO. I have sean GMC 4500s anf F-450s with bigger plows then that.


It did just fine for parking lots and the storage factility I did. Bigger isn't always better. I didn't beat that truck. It was my baby.



Jelinek61;1271652 said:


> Nice trucks everbody. Hlntoiz, i love the paint job on your trucks.


Thanks, I am contemplating 2 toning my dodge now


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

94 with 454 8 1/2 western and 9' dump.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

PlatinumService;1271567 said:


> i understand what you meant. so why would you compare 2 plows to 1 plow?
> 
> i take it the 2 plow system is most practical for commercial plowing?


I'm just saying how much the truck can handle.

If you are plowing roads or doing alot of windrowing a wing is the only way to go IMO. Most trucks bigger then 1 tons have wings around hear.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

mercer_me;1271766 said:


> I'm just saying how much the truck can handle.
> 
> If you are plowing roads or doing alot of windrowing a wing is the only way to go IMO. Most trucks bigger then 1 tons have wings around hear.


down here in CT we leave the roads to the muni's not many driveways are that long. I don't ever remember seeing a wing on a private truck. A 11' plow that scoops is way more practical here.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

hlntoiz;1271788 said:


> down here in CT we leave the roads to the muni's not many driveways are that long. I don't ever remember seeing a wing on a private truck. A 11' plow that scoops is way more practical here.


I'm sure that it has its purpose and it works the best for your situation. Up hear there is alot of camp roads and long driveways so, a wing is the only way to go.


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

mercer_me;1271766 said:


> I'm just saying how much the truck can handle.
> 
> If you are plowing roads or doing alot of windrowing a wing is the only way to go IMO. Most trucks bigger then 1 tons have wings around hear.


its not always what trucks can handle its about putting the right money into the right type of equipment for the most effiecientcy. with the type of work you perform.



hlntoiz;1271788 said:


> down here in CT we leave the roads to the muni's not many driveways are that long. I don't ever remember seeing a wing on a private truck. A 11' plow that scoops is way more practical here.


ditto Thumbs Up


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

@hlntoize- did you put a blade on the Pete?


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

My 97 3500 with the 6.5 turbo diesel.
11ft dump with 8ft fisher mm1 running off dump hydros.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

EGLC;1271801 said:


> @hlntoize- did you put a blade on the Pete?


Na, Not worth it. Doesn't turn very well. has a pretty long wheel base. I am not one to beat my trucks if it isn't necessary.


----------

